

Ask HN: CSS/JS/SVG game IDE? - stuartjmoore

Does there exist an IDE for making games using open web standards (read: not flash)?<p>Do you think there is a market for a website to allow users to create, host, and share these (presumably free) games?<p>Of course, the adoption of the newer standards is what really stands in the way, but I've seem some great things made in Javascript, and I'd just like to see them expanded upon.
======
vitovito
Effect Games has something like this: <http://www.effectgames.com/effect/>

It was posted to HN a while back: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=986196>

------
olalonde
If such an IDE was built, it would pretty much mean the end of Flash on the
long term. So my guess is that there is a market for an open standards IDE.

------
BasicObject
How about in the form of a browser plugin. Think Firebug. That would be
completely amazing and it's definitely possible.

------
ThinkWriteMute
It both saddens and annoys me that programming for the web requires: A styling
syntax, a markup syntax, an ugly programming language, and a xml based graphic
format.

